# Moose visits wood shed, pics of tracks



## bogydave (Jan 29, 2012)

Moose tracks. It walked by the woodshed. Inspecting moisture content.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 29, 2012)

Least they don't leave you presents like my moose do.  I have moose nuggets scattered all over my yard.  Between that and the dog it's going to smell great this spring I'm sure.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 29, 2012)

I put the moose nuggets in the compost pile for the garden 
But I get moose nuggets too.


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey bogy!  That moose wasn't looking for the moisture content of the woodpile...she just wanted to see whats left of her boyfriend!  (hanging on the roofline)


----------



## greythorn3 (Jan 29, 2012)

moose a couple hours ago, we get lots of moose here, they like to eat the branches and brush piles i leave from cutting trees down around the property.





every track you see in the picture is from moose.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 29, 2012)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> Hey bogy!  That moose wasn't looking for the moisture content of the woodpile...she just wanted to see whats left of her boyfriend!  (hanging on the roofline)



Maybe that's why she took a dump just past the shed, he only comes around to visit for 2 weeks a year, only wants 1 thing & left her alone with the kids for 11-1/2 months. :lol:


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 29, 2012)

I have tracks in my yard where she walked past the house and detoured at the window, where I have a big ficus tree growing inside.  That makes me a little uneasy--hate to have it break a window trying to graze on the out-of-reach greenery inside.   Yikes!


----------



## begreen (Jan 29, 2012)

Mice droppings around the wood pile are one thing. Moose droppings are a whole 'nuther story. Though I can appreciate the value of free fertilizer, I will pass on a moose in heat.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 29, 2012)

Almost reminds me of a new flavor of ice cream. Moose tracks/white snow/nuggets. Wheres my bowl! :cheese:


----------



## nate379 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Dave, me and you need to start up a company making these:
http://www.regretsy.com/2009/10/11/chocolate-moose/
We can just use old worn out chainsaw chains.  Should make a million or two in no time at all right?  :lol: 

Reminds me a few years ago I cut down a bunch of trees to clear my backyard.  It was spring time, right before the leaves were coming out.  I left the branches in several large piles till I could rent a chipper.  These branches were like an all you can eat buffet, had moose tracks all over and many of the branches were stripped clean of the buds.


----------



## greythorn3 (Jan 29, 2012)

i wish moose season was all year long.


----------



## bsj425 (Jan 29, 2012)

Must be moose day all around was -53 for most of the day had a cow/calf in my yard all day sleeping / eating my trees





^^ momma moose





^^ her calf taking a nap


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice pics, guys.  BS, they look like they're eating enough to keep them warm, and they look pretty content, all things considered.   Haven't seen you around the forum much lately, wondered how you're doing.  Must be chilly over there!  

My son volunteered to make a grocery run, and I agreed.  He just called from town and said he'd never seen ice fog like that before.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 29, 2012)

Amazing how they can stay warm in theses temps .

Another use for moose nuggets, I drilled holes & planted broccoli seeds. Seed starters


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 29, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Moose tracks. It walked by the woodshed. Inspecting moisture content.




Not a moose track, looks like a Gamma track with a bad HOOF!


zap


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 29, 2012)

That moose was not looking at your wood pile. It saw those antlers and was looking for her boyfriend.


----------



## begreen (Jan 29, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Amazing how they can stay warm in theses temps .
> 
> Another use for moose nuggets, I drilled holes & planted broccoli seeds. Seed starters



Now that's an inventive bit of recycling!


----------



## bsj425 (Jan 29, 2012)

moose nuggets work awesome for seed starters its natures fertilizer! And ive been good snowleopard just trying to keep the stove fed and the house warm in these temps it seems like a loosing battle! -57 here at the house currently ahhh!


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 29, 2012)

bsj425 said:
			
		

> moose nuggets work awesome for seed starters its natures fertilizer! And ive been good snowleopard just trying to keep the stove fed and the house warm in these temps it seems like a loosing battle! -57 here at the house currently ahhh!



I'm *very* grateful to not be fighting those temps.  I think it's around -35 over here.   Drop it another 20 degrees and we're talking a whole 'nuther magnitude of cold. Those hard-won BTU's would be flying outside. 

Hang in there, this can't last forever!   

...DENSE FOG ADVISORY NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON AKST MONDAY...
* LOCATION...MAINLY IN THE URBAN VALLEY FROM FAIRBANKS TO EIELSON. 
* VISIBILITY...ONE QUARTER MILE OR LESS IN ICE FOG...AND LOCALLY  NEAR ZERO. 
* TIMING...THROUGH MONDAY MORNING. THE VISIBILITY MAY BRIEFLY IMPROVE FOR A FEW HOURS THIS AFTERNOON. A MORE SIGNIFICANT IMPROVEMENT IN THE VISIBILITY IS EXPECTED BY MONDAY AFTERNOON.
* PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... A DENSE FOG ADVISORY MEANS VISIBILITIES ARE FREQUENTLY REDUCED TO  NEAR ZERO. REDUCE VEHICLE SPEED WHEN DRIVING AND USE LOW BEAM HEADLIGHTS.

I didn't mean to threadjack--but I've noticed that every post I've made in the last few days meanders around to the temps, firewood, and keeping the house warm.  I figured you guys understand.


----------



## Dix (Jan 29, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> bsj425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We do, Snow. *pats your hand, and hands you another glass of wine*


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 29, 2012)

"I didnâ€™t mean to threadjackâ€”but Iâ€™ve noticed that every post Iâ€™ve made in the last few days meanders around to the temps, firewood, and keeping the house warm.  I figured you guys understand."
Heck snow, I do that quite often. I tend to steer certain conversations in that direction this time of year.
In your neck of the woods (hehehehe), that might be ALL I talked about.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 30, 2012)

Backwoods said:
			
		

> Almost reminds me of a new flavor of ice cream. Moose tracks/white snow/nuggets. Wheres my bowl! :cheese:



Here you go . . .

http://giffordsicecream.com/flavors/retail-locations/moose-tracks/


----------



## Shari (Jan 30, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Amazing how they can stay warm in theses temps .
> 
> Another use for moose nuggets, I drilled holes & planted broccoli seeds. Seed starters



My first reaction to this is "Yuk" but then again I suppose it makes sense.  

In Korea they burn dried cow dung for heat - ever try moose droppings for heat?


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2012)

Not just Korea. Cow dung is used extensively for heat and cooking in India. In some places it also makes a practical building material too. Moosepoops are pellets and probably wouldn't work as well, but who knows? Just imagine how hard it would be to collect enough for 24/7 burning.


----------



## Shari (Jan 30, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Just imagine how hard it would be to collect enough for 24/7 burning.


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Not just Korea. Cow dung is used extensively for heat and cooking in India. In some places it also makes a practical building material too. But moosepoops are pellets and probably wouldn't work as well, but who knows? Just imagine how hard it would be to collect enough for 24/7 burning.



I wouldn't want to be the down stream neighbor, either. :sick:


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2012)

When I arrived in India at midnight, the first thing I noticed when leaving the airport was a subtle aroma in the air. It was not unpleasant, more like the aroma of popcorn. I found out later that this was the scent of dung fires. Now that was in Sept. and it was still warm out, so these were just cooking fires. By Dec. the pollution from dung fires in Delhi was astounding. It would set the EPA's clock on a whole new level and it made anything LA sees, seem like a clear sunny day.

These are late Oct., Nov shots and that is not fog.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 30, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> When I arrived in India at midnight, the first thing I noticed when leaving the airport was a subtle aroma in the air. It was not unpleasant, more like the aroma of popcorn. I found out later that this was the scent of dung fires. Now that was in Sept. and it was still warm out, so these were just cooking fires. By Dec. the pollution from dung fires in Delhi was astounding. It would set the EPA's clock on a whole new level and it made anything LA sees, seem like a clear sunny day.
> 
> These are late Oct., Nov shots and that is not fog.



Neighborhood Cow with twins


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2012)

Now all you have to do is figure out how to attach one of these gadgets and then collect.

http://www.bunbag.com/


----------



## bogydave (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL
If you'll rope & tie them, I'll hook it on 

Up to +5Â° already


----------



## bsj425 (Jan 30, 2012)

Shari said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm we do have an old pellet stove hooked up in the garage I think they may get stuck in the hopper tho just a little to big. But seriously moose pellets do burn if they are dry ill get some from the yard when I get home splIt with a butter knife and jab the moisture meter in it


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2012)

:sick: Hmm. Remind me to skip the toast if I stop by...


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 30, 2012)

My first thought when I saw the pictures was that the moose was on an ATV! It wasn't until I clicked for full size that I saw the moose tracks.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 31, 2012)

I think they were driving an SUV :


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 31, 2012)

my cousin put this up on facebook last week. This was outside his house in anchorage.


----------

